# Java installiert sich nicht ganz



## Korados (26. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich mit der Frage hier richtig bin, aber ich habe ein Installationsproblem.
Seitdem das Logo des Installers jetzt blau ist, schließt sich die Installation nicht mehr ab.

Der Fortschrittsbalken geht fast bis zum Ende durch und der Installer zeigt zwar "Java wird installiert", aber es passiert dann gar nichts mehr. Ich muss dann die Installation sogar mit dem Task-Manager abbrechen. Ich habe schon versucht, die Offline-Installer zu nutzen für 32-bit und 64-bit. Nichts funktioniert. Die Browser-Plugins funktionieren auch nicht. Ich habe außerdem versucht, alle Java-Ordner aus AppData und ProgramData zu entfernen.

Merkwürdiger Weise aber gehen die Java-Programme, die ich auf meinem Computer habe, zum Beispiel JDownloader. Also wird Java irgendwie nur "halb" installiert. Ich habe aber keinen Zugriff auf das Control Panel und in der Systemsteuerung taucht es unter "Programme und Features" auch nicht auf.

Was kann ich jetzt machen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## javampir (27. Aug 2015)

dasm mit jdownloader ist interessant. hat jdownloader im eigenen programmordner ein gepacktes java?


----------



## RalleYTN (27. Aug 2015)

die technischen daten deines pc's was das betriebssystem und cpu angeht wären auch noch schön


----------



## Korados (28. Aug 2015)

Ich habe Windows 8.1 64 bit auf dem PC. Mein Prozessor ist Intel Core i7-4900MQ @ 2,80 Ghz. Ja, in dem JDownloader-Ordner ist tatsächlich ein gepacktes Java. Das habe ich vorher gar nicht gesehen. Ich habe gerade nochmal nach anderen Java-Programmen auf meinem Computer gesucht, die gehen jetzt aber nicht mehr. Nur JDownloader, da der also sein eigenes hat. Ich hatte versucht, eine alte Java-Version zu installieren und das klappte auch. Ich kann Java nicht mehr installieren, seitdem sie den Installer blau gemacht haben. Ich weiß nicht welche Version das war.


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Aug 2015)

Hmmmmmmm....... also mir ist bekannt das auf Windows XP kein Java 8 funktioniert, aber das auf Windows 8.1 das nicht geht versteh ich nicht. Hast du mal deine Umgebungsvariablen gecheckt? Vielleicht fehlt dort irgendetwas in der "Path".


----------



## Tom299 (28. Aug 2015)

Also bei mir streikt das Update auch gerade, Java will die JRE auf 1.8.0_60 installieren und irgendwann kommt ein Download-Error mit 586.msi ...


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Aug 2015)

Wie es gibt schon built 60?  OK dann weis ich bescheid nicht updaten!


----------



## Korados (28. Aug 2015)

Bei den Umgebungsvariablen steht unter Path: ";c:\Program Files\Saxonica\SaxonHE9.4N\bin".
Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, was das ist.


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Aug 2015)

Mach mal hinter deinen Path ein ';' und füg das hier ein: C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
Wenns dann nicht geht dann weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Korados (28. Aug 2015)

Nein, tut mir leid, das hat nicht geklappt. Die Installation hängt sich immer noch auf.


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Aug 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm -_-


----------



## javampir (28. Aug 2015)

wenn du nicht weißt wozu ein programm gut ist, kannste ja google befragen und ansonsten aus path rauslöschen


----------



## lgund (28. Aug 2015)

Komische Frage aber wofür brauchst du das Java ???

wenn du es für eine Entwicklung brauchst also für ein IDE dann ist das ja ein "anderes" Java als das für den Browser...

ich empfehle dir dann mal das drüber zu installieren....



> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/javase/jdk-netbeans-jsp-142931.html



und ja ist mit netbeans... ohne wäre das...



> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index-jsp-138363.html





RalleYTN hat gesagt.:


> Wie es gibt schon built 60?  OK dann weis ich bescheid nicht updaten!




Bei mir klappt damit alles wunderbar habe es auch installiert  also kann ruhig updaten


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Aug 2015)

lgund hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir klappt damit alles wunderbar habe es auch installiert  also kann ruhig updaten


Ok


----------



## javampir (28. Aug 2015)

kannst du vlt hier überprüfen?
https://www.java.com/de/download/installed.jsp


----------



## Korados (28. Aug 2015)

Okay... Ich habe es vorhin noch einmal versucht. Die Installation hat sich wieder aufgehängt und ich habe dann noch ein wenig länger gewartet. Dann habe ich aber das Fenster wieder mit dem Task-Manager zugemacht. Aber dieses Mal habe ich jetzt Zugriff auf das Control-Panel und auch das Browser Plug-In funktioniert! Das ist äußerst seltsam.
Es scheint, als ob die Installation zwar beendet wird, aber das Fenster nicht umspringt auf Installation beendet.
Wäre ja nur nervig, wenn ich jetzt bei jedem Update warten muss, bis es sich aufhängt, um es dann mit dem Task-Manager zu beenden.


----------

